# Tiere kreuzen mit Photoshop



## Smarti1312 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe User,
Ich habe schon das halbe Internet nach Hilfe abgesucht, aber ich finde einfach nichts. Ich möchte mit Photoshop Tiere zusammen schneiden. Bitte helft mir!
Danke schon mal. 
Beispiel: http://funimal.de/bilder/tiere-vs-photoshop


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juli 2011)

Hai,

dazu fällt mir nur eines ein : http://www.worth1000.com/  ! !

Hier auch ein Tut von denen : raspberry-frog aber such mal, da gibt es auf der Seite eigentlich viele Bilder.

Bei Docma gab es mal einen Contest zum Thema, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es da auch ein Tut dazu gibt. (Ausser im Heft,) Ist aber immer einen Blick wert.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## mackearts (27. Juli 2011)

Benutz mal google und such nach Tutorials für Bilder Composing... Da gibts echt tolle Sachen. Um ein perfektes Composing zu kreieren gehört viel Arbeit und Können.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Juli 2011)

Hier auch noch ein Tutorial zum Thema:
http://tutorials.designnation.de/workshop/Wolpertinger

Und nur mal so als Tipp:
Diese zusammengesetzten Fantasie-Tiere nennt man gerne auch Wolpertinger,
wie man auch an dem Link oben erkennen kann. 

Neben der Aufgabe, die Einzelbilder schön nahtlos zusammenzuretuschieren, ist das Schwierigste eigentlich, geeignete Bilder mit gleichem/ähnlichem Licht zu finden. Kommt beim Körper das Licht von rechts und beim Kopf von links, dann ist es nahezu unmöglich, die Angelegenheit wirklich "echt" aussehen zu lassen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

